# 9V battery terminals can cause fires



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

And don't put them in your pocket with your spare change,they can get pretty hot,and burn your leg..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

flhtcu said:


> And don't put them in your pocket with your spare change,they can get pretty hot,and burn your leg..


:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling2: Did that once---holy cow!


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have always taped them with electrical tape. I am a "what-if" kind of person.
When the 9v batteries are removed from smoke alarms/detectors after one year of service, it is likely that the battery retains most of its capacity - smokes don't use much battery power unless they go into alarm.

I have used duct tape in place of electrical tape. It works too. Despite its often silver colour, duct tape is not electrically conductive.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*Some things don't change*

When handheld two-way radios were becoming popular some 40 to 50 years ago, police officers learned not to carry spare radio batteries in the same pocket with loose ammunition. That was told to me by a cousin who worked in law enforcement.

I personally know of uninsulated terminals on a non-automotive starting a fire in the back of a pickup.


----------

